# Topics > Aggressive war of Russia against Ukraine >  Stop Bloody Energy

## Airicist2

bloody.energy

----------


## Airicist2

By buying Russian oil and gas, you are financing the killings of Ukrainians. Act more decisively. Stop feeding the Russian military machine.

Apr 7, 2022

----------

